# Does this pup look purebred?



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hello everyone, does this pup look purebred GSD? We rescued him and he looks very small for “8 weeks” and weighs exactly 7lbs. If anything, he looks more like 6-7 weeks to me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He looks shepherdy. What color is he? What does he look like from the side?


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

The person we got him from says he’s a GSD but I am not 100% sure because he lied about his age when we got him. There is no way he’s 8 weeks. He’s sable and is pretty dark.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

This is him with my gsd. I’ve seen gsd puppy tail curls like that when they are younger.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

he looks more to me like a belgian malinois. but i wouldn’t rule out purebred gsd or a cross of the two.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Fodder said:


> he looks more to me like a belgian malinois. but i wouldn’t rule out purebred gsd or a cross of the two.


That's a possibility!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Did you rescue him or buy him? He looks wormy. Has he seen a vet? 
Likely not GSD but all things are possible. He's cute.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes, he has seen a vet and she gave him a dewormer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks GSD to me. The vet can tell approx age by the teeth. Did she look? My girl was 1 of 12 and was a small puppy so it's possible.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

So is he a rescue or did you buy him? Is this a misrepresented purchase? And what is his name?
Age could be correct. Some pups are small. My old girl was tiny and she grew into a moose.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> Looks GSD to me. The vet can tell approx age by the teeth. Did she look? My girl was 1 of 12 and was a small puppy so it's possible.


She said he had all of his baby teeth so he has to be over 6 weeks but couldn't support the claim of 8 weeks by the way he was moving when she examined him. I just estimated his age based on how much my other GSD weighed when I got her at 8 weeks.

From certain angles, he looks GSD to me but I am not an expert. He does not have a straight tail and he carries it high. It is usually curl forward (like in the picture of him playing with my other gsd) so can that be an indication that he is mixed? Don’t Malinois carry their tails higher and curled? Or perhaps he is GSD with a “happy tail?”


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

I sense an Embark DNA test may be in his future. LOL.
He's so cute and your big girl is gorgeous.
Congrats on the new arrival.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> So is he a rescue or did you buy him? Is this a misrepresented purchase? And what is his name?
> Age could be correct. Some pups are small. My old girl was tiny and she grew into a moose.


The guy was selling puppy in a cardboard box outside of a parking lot. The pup had worms coming out of his butt. So yes, I gave the guy money so I can take the pup. No, the pup doesn’t have papers or a kennel name if that’s what you’re wondering.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Orphan Heidi said:


> I sense an Embark DNA test may be in his future. LOL.
> He's so cute and your big girl is gorgeous.
> Congrats on the new arrival.


Yes, DNA test will clear all this up. Lol Thank you. He is very cute and very smart. Learning how to “focus“ and already whining at the door to be let out. My big girl is a patterned sable. Hate to brag but shes not very photogenic. She looks much prettier in person. lol


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Dchuck84 said:


> The guy was selling puppy in a cardboard box outside of a parking lot. The pup had worms coming out of his butt. So yes, I gave the guy money so I can take the pup. No, the pup doesn’t have papers or a kennel name if that’s what you’re wondering.


I know it's pitiful to see puppies like this, but every time you give those types of people money, you support their business and efforts. It's like giving panhandlers on the street money. All you're doing is paying them for panhandling!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

He looks like either Malinois or GSD to me - either way, he's super cute! I can't wait to see pictures of him as he grows up!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dchuck84 said:


> The pup had worms coming out of his butt.


That's a big worm load and could account for his small size. Will be interesting to see how he grows.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Everything about that puppy says Belgian Malinois to me.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Dchuck84 said:


> The guy was selling puppy in a cardboard box outside of a parking lot. The pup had worms coming out of his butt. So yes, I gave the guy money so I can take the pup. No, the pup doesn’t have papers or a kennel name if that’s what you’re wondering.


I would have done the same just to get the neglected pup AWAY from neglectful owners. An old couple once left a shoebox w/ cover right next to their and my car in a McDonald's parking lot. For some reason I was eating in my car that day and they kept staring at me. When they pulled out and left I heard the little mews coming from the box so I
scrambled out to check it out. A teeny tiny kitten was crying in the box. I took it to foster it til I found a proper home for
it- FAILED- She's still here today, never grew over 5-6 lbs so stunted. A great, personable cat.
So sometimes these throwaway pets end up being a very lucky.
Have fun with your baby and train him up the right way and you'll have a great friend.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Katsugsd said:


> He looks like either Malinois or GSD to me - either way, he's super cute! I can't wait to see pictures of him as he grows up!


I'll definitely try to keep up with pictures. He's finally getting used to the idea of being cradled like a baby by my wife. lol


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> That's a big worm load and could account for his small size. Will be interesting to see how he grows.


Good news is he doesn't have worms in his poop anymore. Bad news is he still has the runs and wants out every 2 hours. I hope it's from his new food and environment and no illness. If this keeps up, I am taking him to the vet again. So far its been a week of naps for me on the couch and its getting very uncomfortable. lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dchuck84 said:


> Good news is he doesn't have worms in his poop anymore. Bad news is he still has the runs and wants out every 2 hours. I hope it's from his new food and environment and no illness. If this keeps up, I am taking him to the vet again. So far its been a week of naps for me on the couch and its getting very uncomfortable. lol


Are you crating him? Diarrhea could be more worms or something like giardia. You should probably have him tested again. At the very least, put him on some metro to clear up the diarrhea. Pups get dehydrated quickly.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> Are you crating him? Diarrhea could be more worms or something like giardia. You should probably have him tested again. At the very least, put him on some metro to clear up the diarrhea. Pups get dehydrated quickly.


Yes, he's being crated at night and whenever we can't watch him. If he doesn't get better by the end of this week, I will take him in again.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Dchuck84 said:


> The guy was selling puppy in a cardboard box outside of a parking lot. The pup had worms coming out of his butt. So yes, I gave the guy money so I can take the pup. No, the pup doesn’t have papers or a kennel name if that’s what you’re wondering.


Shadow was only a couple of weeks old when I found her. She had live worms coming out both ends. Puked up a pile of live ones. Really gross. It definitely, along with other issues, was stalling growth. 
She fit in my hand.
Your boy should catch up. Get the DNA test if you are really interested, the added health screening might be a good idea. 
Definitely look forward to pics. But what is his name!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Embark breed and health test is $70 off. Only $129. Breed only is $99.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> Shadow was only a couple of weeks old when I found her. She had live worms coming out both ends. Puked up a pile of live ones. Really gross. It definitely, along with other issues, was stalling growth.
> She fit in my hand.
> Your boy should catch up. Get the DNA test if you are really interested, the added health screening might be a good idea.
> Definitely look forward to pics. But what is his name!


His name changed a couple of times since we had him. It got to a point where we were going to draw a name from a hat. We've been calling him Tucker right now and he seems to be responding to it. So before we confuse him, it will probably remain Tucker.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> Embark breed and health test is $70 off. Only $129. Breed only is $99.


That's a good sale but I am going to wait until he's older. Maybe as he grows, his heritage will show more. Fingers crossed for GSD or Malinois or even a cross between the two.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Dchuck84 said:


> His name changed a couple of times since we had him. It got to a point where we were going to draw a name from a hat. We've been calling him Tucker right now and he seems to be responding to it. So before we confuse him, it will probably remain Tucker.


Lol. Shadow had multiple names. First was Lucy, everyone but me hated it. Joked that I wanted to call her Diamond since she was brought home just days after my 40th. I really liked Rogue and debated Omen. I most often call her Punk, sometimes Punkin(October pup) and often Pooka. Other names not forum approved. 
Dogs seem to be able to understand different names. But I like Tucker. Had one, good dog.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Here’s a picture that shows his coloring a little better. May need to bust out the DSLR soon...little boy moves too fast!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I love the the first photo. With his expression and pose, It reminds me of a police mug shot.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

yes, that first photo is precious- like he's trying to be on his best behavior. He's so photogenic. I don't know how you'd get anything else done around your home.....I'd be playing with this little thing all day long.
You sure are lucky to have this little guy. I have a feeling he's gonna be ONE SMART lil guy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

AS


Dchuck84 said:


> Here’s a picture that shows his coloring a little better. May need to bust out the DSLR soon...little boy moves too fast!
> View attachment 556353


All I see is a sable German Shepherd.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Looks all GSD to me. Cute little bugger.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Mals are generally a little smaller and lighter boned than a GSD. I still say Mal. Below is GSD pups.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you so much for sharing pictures of your Mal. My pup looks just like that but a little darker. He also has the same black markings on the inner parts of his legs and he carries his tail high like that. It could be very possible that one of his parents (or both) was a Mal but mistaken for GSD since they look can very similar. Do you have any pictures of your pup as they got older? I never thought I’ll have a Mal or Mal/GSD cross. I’ve always heard they had much higher energy so I avoided them. Lol


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

The puppy on the left in the GSD picture has quite the ring tail. Sorry but I don't have pictures of it.

This is a picture of my girl when she was young and quite dark. Nobody expected her to lighten up like she did including the breeder.









Here is a current picture. She just turned 5 months so I am not sure what her adult color will be.










Then this is a picture of her brother. He has a high set tail. 










I have not found the Malitwins to have higher energy levels in comparison to my workingline GSDs but they do have a lower frustration level and can go from 0 to 60 in intensity level in the blink of an eye. I also see a lot of anger for them being young pups with less bite inhibition.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

The more I look at your pictures, the more my pup looks like a Mal. I do see the less bite inhibition thing. He is very mouthy and his little shark teeth can hurt a bit. He is also very bold. He is not afraid of my GSD and will follow my Staffy around and try to push her buttons. Both of my older dogs are really patient with him right now but it looks like I will have my hands full.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I would not say that they are more bitey than the WL GSDs but that they are more intense about it. When GSD pups squabble because one bit the other too hard it is usually handled with a verbal. With the Mals, physical removal might be necessary.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

How much more exercise do Mal need than GSD? My GSD is not a working line and I am very lucky that she's pretty chill. I can usually run her 3 miles every few days and she's satisfied.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I have not seen much of a difference between the exercise needs of Mals vs WL GSDs. Mine all get a lot of off leash time hiking with other compatible dogs.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

I know every pup is an individual but after watching some videos about Malinois, I am getting nervous. lol


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

A lot of what you see in videos are high drive puppies being conditioned to build drive. Just like you can enhance the raw DNA, so can you suppress it within reason with environment and nurturing.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Did your Mal develop the black stripe like what sable GSD develops as they change colors? My little guy has a black stripe.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Black stripe? Down the back? No. She had more like an all over black shading. Right now most of it is gone but her sire is colored like she was she was younger. Let me see if I can find a picture of him.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

My dog's sire.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Black stripe? Down the back? No. She had more like an all over black shading. Right now most of it is gone but her sire is colored like she was she was younger. Let me see if I can find a picture of him.


I guess I am still trying to see if my pup has GSD in him. His coat is overall pretty dark too but he also has that distinct black line/stripe on top of his back like you see in pure sable GSD pups when their coat gets lighter before their adult coats come in.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I never paid attention until you mentioned it but, yea, she had a black stripe down her back when she was young.

*







*


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Another thing about your dog is the black toes but no black bars down his front legs, and those tiny ears! GSDs have huge ears that they grow into while Mals have small rectangular ears.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Totally agree with the no black bars down his leg and the small ears. Before this breed discussion, I figured he was going to patterned out like my GSD because that's how she was when she was a pup. Anyways, thanks for all your help and feedback. I will continue to post pics as he grows.


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi DChuck84,

I have a Mal/Dutch Shepherd mix named Eik. As a pup he was very bitey and active. But at 5 years I couldn't ask for a better companion. He is calmer than my 7 year old CWL GSD and my 1 year old WL GSD.

So enjoy your new pup be it GSD or Mel mix.

Here are some pics of Eik.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you for the encouragement. So far, he is way more active than my gsd ever was when she was a pup. He gets into everything and is fast as lightning. I am hoping he will learn some of my other dogs’ laziness and mellowness as he continues to adjust.


----------



## Silly Wabbit (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks almost like Blu’s siblings who were all sable. He’s 100% legit working line GSD from Germany

These were when he was around 7 weeks old. Since he’s filled out, he’s been a steady 92-95lbs.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Whatever you boy ends up to be, I just wanted to say I am so enjoying all these adorable pictures. I have found I especially like dog Santa pics. Some times things happen and are meant to be, although responsible breeding is definitely encouraged it doesn’t always end up that way. I also picked up my Dobe/GSD outside a rural Georgia gas station, he was four weeks old although the lady tried to say he was six. They were weaned and she didn’t want to pay to feed the litter of 13. He also was tiny, under 4 lbs and had so many worms in him when I saw them come out it was hard to believe that many could fit in such a little body. He’s almost 4 now and I love my tall boy to pieces.


----------



## T'Challa! (Dec 4, 2019)

Dchuck84 said:


> Hello everyone, does this pup look purebred GSD? We rescued him and he looks very small for “8 weeks” and weighs exactly 7lbs. If anything, he looks more like 6-7 weeks to me.
> View attachment 556328


He looks like a Belgian Mal! I'd say he is


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Here’s a quick update on Tucker. He’s been with us for two weeks now. He’s now just over 9lbs and loves to nap during the day. He is very food driven and would only come if I have food lol. Experiencing a bit of a setback with potty training but no poop accidents so far. He can almost sleep through the night. So it’s been much better than getting up every two hours.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is really cute like his eyes. The tail is not what would be the deciding factor dogs carry the tail high when half and excited my male carries his tail a bit more which is normal. Also Purebreds can have different tail settings that don’t fit the standard either. He could be pure gsd he looks gsd to me or There could Belgian malinois in there or even full. You will see more how he grows.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I see the updated photos now he looks pure gsd to me time will tell.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

My first thought on seeing the pup was the ear shape looked wrong for a GSD, and the tail set was wrong too. I didn't realize Mals had more rectangular shaped ears, but now that I read that, I definitely am thinking mal or mal/GSD cross!


----------



## GSDmix (Oct 9, 2019)

So we rescued a puppy in July. She was 19 pounds at about 12 weeks. She’s a GSD mix. We were always told she’s Belgian Malinois but we did DNA test and she’s 50% GSD and 25% Doberman. You just never know! Your pup is cute!


----------



## GSDmix (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

GSDmix said:


> View attachment 556573


What’s the last 25%? Just curious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSDmix (Oct 9, 2019)

Nscullin said:


> What’s the last 25%? Just curious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It said she fell into herding and companion group. Basically a 25% mix. ?


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

My wife took him to work today and snap this picture. He’s looking a lot like a sable GSD since his coat started changing colors. He still has a high set tail though.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Can't wait to see the DNA results if you choose to do it!  To me I can see both a GSD or a Mal depending on the photo. Nice looking dog anyways!


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Petra's Dad said:


> Can't wait to see the DNA results if you choose to do it!  To me I can see both a GSD or a Mal depending on the photo. Nice looking dog anyways!


Thank you. It’s so hard to tell but I’m going to wait and see how he turns out before I do a DNA test.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Agreed with Petra's Dad. The previous photos (side of puppy) I'd say GSD. The face just reminds me too much of a mal, though it's probably the coloring. I'll attach a pic of my female from my breeder back at 6 weeks. She had super tiny ears which never really got huge like you see on other GSD puppies. Keep sharing pics! He's adorable!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Agreed. The puppy looks Mali to me now.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Well... one ear woke up floppy today.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

getting big. almost 19 lbs @ ~10.5 weeks


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Such a cutie. His face looks like an Akita but from the side I see Mal or Mal/GSD.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks like a fan of his chuck-it


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

A side by side of my GSD and Malinois. They are both around 13 weeks in the pictures. Can you tell who is who? Lol


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

He's a handsome little guy!


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

GSD on left. Malinois on right.


----------



## 491654 (Jan 20, 2020)

He looks like a Shepard mix. But still super cute! This is my 4 month old GSD and he's now 30 pounds! At 8 weeks he only weighed 12, so rest assured he's going to grow! Make sure you put him on a high quality large breed puppy food and congrats!!


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

The boy is getting big. He’s just a tad over 4 months and weighs about 35lbs


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

adorable. certainly going through a GSD phase right now.... that profile! those ears!


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

If you guys have Instagram, you can also follow @tuckerthemal 😀


----------



## Jenny Yasi (Dec 20, 2018)

Dchuck84 said:


> Hello everyone, does this pup look purebred GSD? We rescued him and he looks very small for “8 weeks” and weighs exactly 7lbs. If anything, he looks more like 6-7 weeks to me.
> View attachment 556328


Gorgeous! looks belgian malinois-y to me!


----------



## Alex123 (Apr 7, 2020)

*


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

@ OP

Looks 100% GSD to me

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Alex123 said:


> Hi there I was wondering if you could help me to determine the age of my new GSD pup. The guy we got him off said he’s 10 weeks but he looks younger to me he’s a small but over 6 pounds and nearly 3 kg and eats well. Do you think he’ll grow to be big?
> Thanks


I doubt he’s 10 weeks. He looks barely 6 weeks. Is there a blue circle around his eyes?


----------



## Alex123 (Apr 7, 2020)

Dchuck84 said:


> I doubt he’s 10 weeks. He looks barely 6 weeks. Is there a blue circle around his eyes?


Yes there is, what does this mean?


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Alex123 said:


> Yes there is, what does this mean?


It means he’s really young.


----------



## Alex123 (Apr 7, 2020)

Dchuck84 said:


> It means he’s really young.


He’s very lively and eats lots of dry food. His mother is a small gsd so I think it’s just his genes. Vet said he’s completely healthy and developing well.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Here's Tucker all grown up... He turned out to be a really good dog.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Wow what a stunning boy. Your cardboard box pup turned out great. What's his temperament like?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Orphan Heidi said:


> I would have done the same just to get the neglected pup AWAY from neglectful owners. An old couple once left a shoebox w/ cover right next to their and my car in a McDonald's parking lot. For some reason I was eating in my car that day and they kept staring at me. When they pulled out and left I heard the little mews coming from the box so I
> scrambled out to check it out. A teeny tiny kitten was crying in the box. I took it to foster it til I found a proper home for
> it- FAILED- She's still here today, never grew over 5-6 lbs so stunted. A great, personable cat.
> So sometimes these throwaway pets end up being a very lucky.
> Have fun with your baby and train him up the right way and you'll have a great friend.


Yup, sometimes you get REALLY lucky!

I took a German shepherd because the owner said he was going to shoot it if no one else wanted it. He kept the dog on a chain pretty much 24/7. Best darn dog I've ever had! It was seriously a match made in Heaven!

He lived to be 14 years old. And it turned out, the owner wasn't serious about shooting him, because when my mom would come to visit me, he'd say, "Be sure to take LOTS of pictures!" Believe me, it wasn't ME he wanted the pictures of! 🤣 

Glad this turned out well for you!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

What a difference! He is gorgeous.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

He is very food motivated so training has been breeze. Can be toy motivated when he's not around my older dog. The GSD can be a b*tch when it comes to her balls. He's a year old but still very mouthy. but that's why they call them maligators. lol Good thing is that he never bites hard but some people can get the wrong impression during play. He does get the zoomies (parkour around the house) so I have to exercise him routinely. He seems to have an off switch because he does settles down when everyone is relaxing. When he was a very young pup, he didn't like cuddles. Now? He loves to cuddle my wife and the kids. They can bear hug him and he just takes it in with a smile on his face.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

WOW he DID turn out nice. Lucky you. Sometimes the stars and the moon line up for them. Great Job!!!!


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Wow, your little box-boy turned out very nicely! IDK if you've settled on him being pure mal, but to me, he's got that "KNPV" dog look. Really handsome dog. I'd take a dog like that all day long. He was very fortunate to have found you and vice versa.

How's his temperament and training?


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Here’s another picture from over the weekend.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

chuckd said:


> Wow, your little box-boy turned out very nicely! IDK if you've settled on him being pure mal, but to me, he's got that "KNPV" dog look. Really handsome dog. I'd take a dog like that all day long. He was very fortunate to have found you and vice versa.
> 
> How's his temperament and training?


Thank you. His markings are definitely unique. For the most part, we recognize him as Malinois but I still think he has a little bit of GSD in him. For a family pet, he has a great temperament. Because of COVID, we haven't taken him to formal obedience but he knows the basics. I wish he does a "competition style" FUSS, but he never did get jumpy like that. His version of fuss is like a lazy heel, not glued to your side, with some eye contact. lol Anyone got tips? Is it too late to get into competition obedience? He can get distracted when we are out in an open field but for being 1 years old, I can't demand too much. Going to introduce him to an e-collar soon so hopefully we can dial-in all of the commands.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I didn't see this thread a year ago but you lucked out and did great!

From this old pic, I would have said with great confidence, not 100% GSD but high content and a nice mix whatever it is.


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

Here’s one from this weekend.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Looking fantastic!


----------



## Dchuck84 (Jun 23, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Looking fantastic!


thank you! He turned out to be a really good dog. I still think he has a bit of shepherd in him. lol


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Dchuck84 said:


> thank you! He turned out to be a really good dog. I still think he has a bit of shepherd in him. lol


Mal x GSD mixes are common for a reason.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Young, sable GSD’s and young Mals do have noted similarities.

But, give it a year .... and the noted distinctions become evident.










Best to you and your pup!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

...


----------

